# Snow Pull, Luna Pier, MI Dec 31



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

SNOW PULL!
Pier Plaza
Luna Pier, MI

Medals For 1st-4th Places In Each Weight Class!

Temporary Listings Available for Non-UKC Registered Dogs

Dec 31; Toni Yoakam (Danny Bessant backup) WPULL Snow-A Entries 9:30-10:30 am Weigh in 9:30-11 am Pull 11 am

Jan 1; Toni Yoakam (Danny Bessant backup) WPULL Snow-A Entries 8:30-9:30 am Weigh in 8:30-10 am Pull 10 am

Jan 2; Toni Yoakam (Danny Bessant backup) WPULL Snow-A Entries 8:30-9:30 am Weigh in 8:30-10 am Pull 10 am

Jan 3; Toni Yoakam (Danny Bessant backup) WPULL Snow-A Entries 8:30-9:30 am Weigh in 8:30-10 am Pull 10 am

Pre-Entry: $15 2 or more $10 each postmarked by December 17, 2009. DOS: $20 Pre-Entry: $15 2 or more $10 each DOS: $20

-AWARDS-

1st - 4th Place in Each Weight Class will be 2 ¼" Medals Qualifying Pulls Will be 2 ¼" Medals
Plaques Award Daily For Most Weight Pulled and Percentage
Four Day Combined Trophies Awarded for Most Weight Pulled and Percentage

-ACCOMMODATIONS -

Red Roof Inn (Monroe, MI) (734) 289-2330 Mention Pride & Prejudice for Rate of $49.99 per Night with NO PET FEE

-DIRECTIONS-

From Interstate I-75 take exit 6 (Luna Pier) and turn east off the exit ramps. Turn onto Luna Pier Rd. You will see Pier Plaza on the right. Just after Ganders Restaurant is Evans Street, turn right onto Evan's Street then turn into Pier Plaza.

-INFORMATION-

Event Secretary: Betty Mandemach (734) 344-0843 [email protected]
MAIL ENTRIES: 2110 E Rauch Rd, Erie MI 48133

i will be at this pull, i live in Monroe, which is where the 'accommodations' are located, if anyone needs help getting to the pull or anything, just PM me or get ahold of me! come out, guys!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

If anyone wants to pay my way out there I'd love to go *ahem* *ahem* 

Sounds like fun Megan.. Take like.. A MILLION PICS!! :roll:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bahahha I will totally take pictures, and... um.... i'm broke  or else id tooootally fly you out hbahahhaha


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm gonna make this one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whoohoo! i'll see ya there!


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

I need an address to type into my TomTom!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh crabs 
im not sure of the exact address
ima have to look into that

and im not gonna be able to make it the 31st but i should be able to the 1st!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i looked up pier plaza luna pier, mi and i got this off a site:

Pier Plaza, Evans Drive 48157; From Interstate I-75 take exit 6 (Luna Pier) and turn east off the exit ramps. Turn on to Luna Pier Rd. You will see Pier Plaza on the right. Just after Ganders Restaurant is Evans Street, turn right onto Evan’s Street then turn onto Evan’s Plaza. 

Luna Pier is SUPER small, so once you get off 75 and turn towards luna pier... its like... the town's main road is the road you turned off 75 onto and the whole main of the town is on that road and the road is like 1/2 a mile long... it should be pretty obvious if its in the plaza parking lot, it should be outside since it's a snow pull.
hope this helps, sorry!!


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

I will be there Saturday and Sunday. I cannot make Friday, going out for NYE so leaving friday at 3 am to make it to the pull in time is out of the question LOL Thanks!!! I will figure it out!!! lol My TomTom will let me type I 75 exit 6 (luna pier) so hope that works LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hope that works! im sad you can't be there friday! maybe ill have to make it out another day! is anybody competing? i'd love to root some members on


----------



## Ton80pits (Jun 17, 2009)

I am pulling my dog Panda, this will be her 1st snow pull ever!!! I am also trying to get my male Hunter to bring up there, but his Co Owner is SUPER hard to get ahold of!!! LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I'll be more than happy to be out there cheerin' for ya!! I hope I can get out there Saturday as well, that would be lovely!! Love to meet ya!  Good luck!!


----------

